# Hero!



## ShaolinWolf (Feb 27, 2004)

Aside from the HERO! rock opera, has anyone read the HERO! City of Dreams from the new triology coming out? I thought City of Dreams was good, even as slow as it developed...I think it's very clever how the Author, Rosshead, was able to implement Washer John a.k.a. John the Baptist, and Joshua a.k.a. Jesus a.k.a. HERO...and Maggy as Mary Magdelene and Petrov and Simon...Man the end of the first book was very powerful and you are left dumbfounded at how clever each Character has developed by the end of the book. You don't see their development and how much of complete 180s the make...wow...I can't wait til this spring for the new book...Rogue Nation


----------

